# What do you intend to achieve in 2017?



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

What do you intend to achieve this year? Write down your goals. Good luck with achieving them.


----------



## Raies (Nov 3, 2016)

Doing well in finals
Getting accepted to a university, hopefully psychology, if not then ENglandO.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nothing. That's an achievement in itself, considering the entire world seems to be trying to force me to do something other than nothing. If I succeed in achieving nothing, I will have achieved what I intended to achieve. Which is a strange thought but whatever.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hmm....

~ Be fitter
~ More independent in general.....car, own place maybe
~ Drive better
~ Be more confident in everything


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

keep girlfriend happy
make more money/better paying job
creative project of some kind


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

- travel somewhere far away
- find a better job


----------



## Owlbear (Dec 3, 2015)

I've a list, but main on it is living in the moment and stop thinking. You know "analysis into paralysis". I can do things I need to do if I just shut down the voices and act. Which I've been able to do more of. So if I can keep that up I'm hoping this will be a much more productive year.


----------



## May19 (Apr 25, 2012)

survive lol. Ever since I was about 13 or so, I didn't think I would get to live to see my 20s. So it will be like a huge milestone for someone like me. I think I can do it. But besides living to see my 20s, I want to get better grades and meet more people. Get out of my comfort zone and make friends that I really know I can trust and count on. Oh and I'h hoping to get back into shape


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

SilentLyric said:


> keep girlfriend happy


----------



## afeerah (Dec 10, 2016)

Job, driving skills, advance in relationship with someone I love, move out of aunts (find a roommate or if God has mercy get to live with who I love ) and if I can get my camera back, take some LD long distance full body shot selfies which is fun for now


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

Better job
Go to school for something 
Continue bodybuilding 
Save money for a car
Be a good person in general 


Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Get my life back to normal which means a lot of work for me.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

- Get good grades
- Get six pack
- Learn Piano
- Maintain/Start friendships

Getting a girlfriend won't be a goal, but I wouldn't mind it happening.


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

I want to make at least 2 irl friends, I want to pass all my college classes with a B or higher, and I want to get a job. Also, I want to maybe join some sort of volunteer program or something similar. Oh and I need to lose at least some of the weight I gained last year!


----------



## discoveryother (Sep 18, 2016)

- wallow in misery
- not do anything of value
- stay at my ****ty job
- maintain mediocre relationship OR end mediocre relationship OR make relationship better
- host meetups fairly regularly even though nobody comes ESPECIALLY because nobody comes
- be more negative about life in general
- smile more


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Join the Madison Investment Fund.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

-Achieve a work/life balance.
-Find therapy that genuinely helps 
-Find a bomb-*** apartment and manage to live independently 
-learn something in it's entirety instead of just bits and pieces 
-Cheesy and rather untoward but find Jésus again. No..Not that dude down the street. 
-Take one class at university.

Edit: I think Jésus is my number one priority. I need someone.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

* design my supervillainhero costume
* learn how to sew
* complete mind-control device
* learn more French slang
* tweak color settings on forcefield generator
* bake cookies
* I'm happy to say that last year's project of combining Mesonychoteuthis hamiltoni (colossal squid) and Odontodactylus scyllarus (peacock mantis shrimp) DNA has been a complete success; reinforcing the tank is on the slate for this year; and I should probably take another shot at locating Betsy -- sorry, Japan)
* finish reading Shopaholic & Sister


----------



## chaoticgalaxy (Dec 23, 2016)

-Get and keep a job
-Find a home to rent with my boyfriend of 5 years.
-Travel more
-Enjoy life


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Reduce my Social Anxiety. Go to counseling.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Achieve complete financial independance


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Get my health stuff figured out.


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

I'm gonna try to beat my social anxiety once and for all!


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Iv'e got a lot actually. 

-Gain weight. I want to be 105 pounds at least 
-Work out more often, stay longer as well. 
-Do better at school, get better grades so I can transfer over to a better college when i'm done.
-Start being more social, make friends. 
-Get better with women 
-I REALLY want to find a girlfriend and/or lose my virginity this year. I'm tired of being single. It will be a huge disappointment if I don't get anywhere with women this year.
-I want to be more adventurous. Get out of my comfort zone a bit
-Get better at guitar, try learning more swing chords and blues chords 
-Learn more HTML and CSS and learn some Javascript. 
-Learn to love myself more and be more confident 
-Reduce negative thoughts.


----------



## AppleScrubs (Jul 14, 2016)

I have a pretty decent amount of stuff to do.

1. Read more (my Goodreads goal is 70 books this year... we'll see how it goes lol)
2. Learn guitar
3. Meditate daily
4. Make more friends
5. Get a job over the summer
6. Hopefully get a girlfriend
7. Maintain my good grades
8. Start running


----------



## soulstorm (Jan 5, 2012)

-Cut down on sugar intake, increase vegetables in my diet
-Become a better conversationalist
-Find a significant other that may be "the one"


----------



## biby (Dec 22, 2016)

1. Want to get married
2. Travel and see the world from your own perspective
3. Having a normal life (mean be social with people around the neighborhood)


----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)

Write some songs. Try to find what I want to do in life.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Keep working on my SA
Get and keep a job
Begin grad school
My own place with puppy dog!
I'd like to begin building new relationships and strenthening existing ones 
Lose weight


----------



## sandromeda (Nov 28, 2016)

Get a job, learn how to drive, and try to eat and be healthier in general


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

-Make more friends in my town 
-Stop drinking altogether
-Lose at least 25 more pounds
-Become a better cook (with food, not meth in case anyone was wondering!)


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

i'm going to keep working on self-actualizing myself at least.


----------



## cgmmmx (Dec 21, 2015)

*I too am trying to fight it.*



Owlbear said:


> I've a list, but main on it is living in the moment and stop thinking. You know "analysis into paralysis". I can do things I need to do if I just shut down the voices and act. Which I've been able to do more of. So if I can keep that up I'm hoping this will be a much more productive year.


That is exactly what I am trying to do and basically sums up what I also am trying to accomplish this year.:smile2:


----------



## Valley (Jan 31, 2015)

-improving my social skills
-get a job
-working out more often


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

To make at least some income being self-employed. My attorney doesn't think I have a high chance of appealing the results of my disability hearing. He recommended trying to get a job while I wait on the appeal, but certain problems prevent me from working regularly away from home.

I would also like to lose some weight.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

write a poem about acid reflux.


----------



## Moxi (Nov 24, 2015)

Oh, man, a lot of things. I've gotten really into horticulture and indoor gardening, so I was thinking of it as an alternative career. Once winter clears up there'll be tons of part-time and volunteer opportunities. Want a gym habit three times a week, too, because working out in my apartment sucks and we have a gym here.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

Get a job, even if it's a volunteer position or something that I'm not too keen on.


----------



## Beast And The Harlot (Jun 14, 2015)

Same as last year...and the year before that and the year before that and...

Which is regress further and further from being a functional and normal person. 

I agree with those other few fellows in this thread, who hold similar sentiments. 

I'm with you, my brothers. *raises fist*


----------



## LanaDelReyForever (Feb 3, 2017)

I hope that this year I finally find job, then go to college, travel. )


----------



## LanaDelReyForever (Feb 3, 2017)

I hope that this year I finally conquer my fear, and get any job, then maybe go to college, travel


----------



## Itari (Feb 1, 2017)

I would love to overcome some of my SA and go back to my biggest passion, travelling. I would also like to find strong reasons to give my best every single day and start my studies at university (which is not the same as university in America... i think it would be called college). Already working on it ^^


----------



## Jamesinwriting (Jan 5, 2017)

Win the prize money at this online writing competition that I joined to so I could get the full program instead of just the basic of this film school that I'm about to go and then perhaps get the courage to finally go to a doctor to start treating my SA. That money would be able help not just me but my entire family. There were also other writing competition that I joined into but this particular one that I'm talking about has the highest prize.


----------



## Cyan22 (Jul 11, 2014)

Graduating high school and entering college, learning to drive, getting in a better state of health. Not being as socially awkward? I would include the find good friend/meet someone goal, but eh ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ I'm not barking up that tree again this year.


----------



## rmb1990 (Jan 16, 2015)

Lose weight
Travel 
Make friends 
Stick with hobbies


----------



## Bilbobaggins19 (Feb 5, 2017)

reduce my shynness , meet some girls ( im scared of talking to them btw)
,learn guitar , graduate in highschool


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

My goals are to find a long term home and get out of the black hole that is Wal-mart.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Hopefully to play an instrument.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

- Consistent Exercise
- Improved Diet
- New Music Album
- Performing Live
- Teaching Guitar
- Learning Music Theory
- Getting Driver's License
- Getting Passport
- Domestic Traveling
- Dating

Basically the same things I mean to do every year that I usually don't...


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Oh gosh not a lot this year. 2018 will be better. I want to graduate college this semester and get all good grades. I want to get a tattoo apprenticeship after I graduate. I want to keep exercising. That's all for 2017. 2018 will be bigger. Maybe I'll move out or go to university.


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

2017 : "goals" (main)

- Continue Education.
- Travel. (Beach and Road Trip)
- See Grimes and Toro Y Moi in Concert.
- Go on another date with a certain guy.
- Attend Festivals. (Cherry Blossom, Art, Autumn, Vintage Car, Indoor Exotic Flower Show, etc.)
- Attend eclectic restaurants and cafes. (Malaysian, Indian, Korean, Mexican, etc.)
- Inquire for more help at the Grocery store.
- Attend more unique museums.
- Attend more group (Art and Film) outings and network a bit.
- Knit a Sweater.
- Learn how to make more plant-based dishes.
- Sign up for Yoga classes.
- Explore more urban, gritty, dilapidated places and take photographs.
- Complete a spoken work performance in public.
- Sketch someone in a public park during the day.
- Finish help decorating the living space of an acquaintance.
- Create a Zine. 
- Try to live in the moment more.
-etc


----------



## Unknown Trooper (Jun 28, 2016)

Well, finishing college by getting through that damned undergraduate presentation at the end of the semester. Other than that, just the eternal "make some progress on SA", though I'm not counting on it (maybe trying to meet some people with similar interests because I'm going crazy not knowing anyone with similar hobbies).


----------



## CrystalGemPearl (Oct 3, 2016)

Finishing my dolls to pursue more masculine hobbies. Becoming a nurse. Dressing up like a clown in public. Becoming a drag king.


----------



## Greys0n (Mar 30, 2016)

In 2017 my goal to visit more exotic countries. My 1sy stop is Japan . I think it has an interesting history and has produced really great video games, movies, shows and visual novels over the years that have kept me greatly entertained. + their food is incredibly tasty and healthy.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

realisticandhopeful said:


> Keep working on my SA
> Get and keep a job
> Begin grad school
> My own place with puppy dog!
> ...


Idk why grad school is just not speaking to me. I could've gone last year and can start this year, but something just isn't clicking. If I don't though I would've ****ed up getting a pretty useless bachelors. Bs in psych is great if you're going further into psych or social work, but by itself... I guess hr or just get into some company, any company and work my way up. Hmm



ljubo said:


> write a poem about acid reflux.


I like your strategy. Keep expectations low and crush them. My new goal for this year is write a song. I've written at least 6 so I win! My year is done!


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Reading more than I've ever read in a year. Which really won't be that hard since I haven't been the biggest reader. I'm focusing on philosophy, mythology, politics, etc. to expand my mind and better understand history / the present.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Finally becoming a homeowner for the first time this year. Just got a little more work to do and I'll be moved in. I'd like to have a better job before the end of the year, too. Tired of making near minimum wage. Got a few fitness goals I'll be working towards as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

novalax said:


> Join the Madison Investment Fund.


What is that?:stu

Just Googled it: The MIF is a student-run equity investment fund that manages a portion of the JMU endowment.

Are you a finance major just as I was? I never get to talk about my passion for investing on SAS, or if I do my comments get entirely ignored by other members who couldn't imagine anything more boring than investment finance.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

JH1983 said:


> Finally becoming a homeowner for the first time this year. Just got a little more work to do and I'll be moved in. I'd like to have a better job before the end of the year, too. Tired of making near minimum wage. Got a few fitness goals I'll be working towards as well.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I became a homeowner last year. The "American Dream" is for those with much money to toss in their money pit.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

UltraShy said:


> I became a homeowner last year. The "American Dream" is for those with much money to toss in their money pit.


It's just a single wide trailer and a few acres of land, but I'll own it free and clear once everything is done and papers are signed. Own my vehicles, too. It'll just be utilities, property tax and insurance. No mortgage or car payments for me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

JH1983 said:


> It's just a single wide trailer and a few acres of land, but I'll own it free and clear once everything is done and papers are signed. Own my vehicles, too. It'll just be utilities, property tax and insurance. No mortgage or car payments for me.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No other expenses? Get ready to pay for other goodies, such as a water softener, iron filter, bed, mattress, washer, dryer, central humidifier, water heater, new AC unit, and other furniture, and a TV and a sound bar, and a stand to put that on and all sorts of other bills. There is an endless supply of bills.

I too am a "real" homeowner who paid cash, something Realtors rarely see. Paid cash for my SUV as well.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

UltraShy said:


> No other expenses? Get ready to pay for other goodies, such as a water softener, iron filter, bed, mattress, washer, dryer, central humidifier, water heater, new AC unit, and other furniture, and a TV and a sound bar, and a stand to put that on and all sorts of other bills. There is an endless supply of bills.
> 
> I too am a "real" homeowner who paid cash, something Realtors rarely see. Paid cash for my SUV as well.


Phone bill and health insurance. Internet I'm not sure yet. Because of the rural location there aren't any decent internet providers out there. I have a Verizon cellphone and they just brought back the unlimited mobile data, so I might go that route and use my phone as a hotspot as long as it works well.

I've got most of what I need except a dryer, refrigerator and air conditioner. I'll get a TV at some point, too. I'm so busy right now I don't care if I have one.

I'm not big on owing money either. I pay my credit cards off in full every month. Don't ever get stuff on payments.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

UltraShy said:


> What is that?:stu
> 
> Just Googled it: The MIF is a student-run equity investment fund that manages a portion of the JMU endowment.
> 
> Are you a finance major just as I was? I never get to talk about my passion for investing on SAS, or if I do my comments get entirely ignored by other members who couldn't imagine anything more boring than investment finance.


yeah, in simple terms I'm a finance major. I'm also a libertarian just like you. However, I'm woefully ignorant about the public markets. Its something I'm trying to change. If I remember correctly, you gave me some advice on investing in vanguard mutual funds.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

I want to learn how to sew.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Saving some money from work to buy a REV2, hopefully.


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

Get a better job 
Get some friends 
Go out and do something fun (that i havent done)


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I hope to be a teacher, pass the licensure examination, and get a decent pair of Bluetooth cans, in no particular order.


----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)

Nothing usually gets achieve anyways.


----------



## Schmetterling (Sep 21, 2016)

To find a really good job that I like to go everyday.


----------

